# Is outdoor heating really necessary?



## uchet

I'm seeing a range of views so am interested ...

My tortoises (Mediterranean Spur-thighed) all (28 of them) started off with tortoise tables first few years of their lives, then:

1. Had time outside during the days (March to October) to acclimatise (back inside at night/for lamp early/late days).
2. After that first year of acclimatising they're permanently outside, with only the housing to go into when they want to (typically at night).
3. They have no outside heating, lamps etc.

Over 25 years, they seem fine like that. They bask when it's sunny and when it's not great weather they just go indoors.

They've all hibernated fine for so many years, are in good health, and I've always assumed they just don't need extra heat outside.

I appreciate it may be personal preference sometimes (e.g. some may want theirs to have the extra option of a lamp), but I'm interested in views please?

Andy


----------



## purplepixie

uchet said:


> I'm seeing a range of views so am interested ...
> 
> My tortoises (Mediterranean Spur-thighed) all (28 of them) started off with tortoise tables first few years of their lives, then:
> 
> 1. Had time outside during the days (March to October) to acclimatise (back inside at night/for lamp early/late days).
> 2. After that first year of acclimatising they're permanently outside, with only the housing to go into when they want to (typically at night).
> 3. They have no outside heating, lamps etc.
> 
> Over 25 years, they seem fine like that. They bask when it's sunny and when it's not great weather they just go indoors.
> 
> They've all hibernated fine for so many years, are in good health, and I've always assumed they just don't need extra heat outside.
> 
> I appreciate it may be personal preference sometimes (e.g. some may want theirs to have the extra option of a lamp), but I'm interested in views please?
> 
> Andy



If they are hibernating outside, it needs to be frost free. Its the frost that can kill. My tortoises hibernate in the greenhouse soil. The GH is bubble wrapped. But I do have a heater to come on if temps drop below 5c. I hope this helps:0)


----------



## uchet

purplepixie said:


> If they are hibernating outside, it needs to be frost free.


Ah, sorry, I should have clarified - they don't hibernate outside. They are all hibernated in their boxes in the garage and frost free. Their outside housing just stays shut up until the spring.


----------



## purplepixie

uchet said:


> Ah, sorry, I should have clarified - they don't hibernate outside. They are all hibernated in their boxes in the garage and frost free. Their outside housing just stays shut up until the spring.


So are you asking if they need heat outside during the year?
If so, its always useful to have some sort of heat outside for the times when its wet and cold for a few days. Depending on where you live. I have my GH heated but only use it when they are winding down, or the beginning of the year to get them going. The rest of the time they can shelter in the GH. I also use coldframes in the garden unheated, do they can choose where to be:0) But its fine not to have extra heat, but it helps when its cold and wet for a prelonged period:0)


----------



## uchet

purplepixie said:


> So are you asking if they need heat outside during the year?
> If so, its always useful to have some sort of heat outside for the times when its wet and cold for a few days. Depending on where you live. I have my GH heated but only use it when they are winding down, or the beginning of the year to get them going. The rest of the time they can shelter in the GH. I also use coldframes in the garden unheated, do they can choose where to be:0) But its fine not to have extra heat, but it helps when its cold and wet for a prelonged period:0)


Ah, that's a good idea - coldframes (for those grottier days) thank you.


----------



## purplepixie

uchet said:


> Ah, that's a good idea - coldframes (for those grottier days) thank you.



I have use both glass CF's and plastic. The glass ones were put on breeze blocks ( so the tortoises dont break the glass, and to give more height ) with a gap left so they can come and go as they please. The plastic sort need to be well held down, otherwise they just blow away in the higher winds. Both retain heat:0)


----------



## SueBoyle

To put things into perspective, our country does not give tortoises the correct heat, light levels humidity etc, so in order for them to thrive we have to imitate this as closely as possible. The key is to give them the choice and observe them. You won’t find a wild tortoise seeking out a building overnight, as digging into deep soil is preferable and maintains correct humidity for their health. Also bringing in overnight means bringing to higher ambient temps which is the reverse to what nature would provide. The same goes for hibernation, they won’t look for a box to hide in as this contributes to dehydration, which is a big killer during hibernation, so they dig down into the substrate again to maintain hydration and prevent fluctuating temperatures. Temperatures in boxes above ground fluctuate wildly and some weight is always lost, which is a big gamble. I hibernated mine in fridges one year and to be honest was terrified by the changes in temps along with inevitable weight loss. Underground, tortoises choose their own depth for correct temps. During even freezing weather the temps below ground in my tortoises greenhouse remain between 3-7 degrees, raising slightly in the spring when they miraculously reappear.
We can never improve on nature, so we just need to give them a bit of added protection.

I have just been out to my greenhouse. Temperatures at ground level tonight are 2c and due to be -1 overnight on the Welsh border, but my underground probe is reading 5.2 so no need for additional heating as the temps above ground are irrelevant.


----------



## SueBoyle

uchet said:


> Ah, that's a good idea - coldframes (for those grottier days) thank you.


Yes, heated basking areas need to be available at all times outside, otherwise, even though they might eat and appear to be ok, without the sun they would not reach a high enough core temperature to digest the food, it would pass undigested and therefore not be absorbed properly to the body.


----------

